# Need your help for scent for wedding favors



## Martin (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got asked to make gust size soap as wedding favors, sure no problem.

Wedding theme> Rainbow hippie.
Colors> What ever I can come up with.
Scent> We like spices. 

I am not good coming up with scents(what i like you might not) but if you tell me hey I want this scent got you covered.

So what would be a good spicy scent in FO for a rainbow hippie wedding?

Thanks for any help and info.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 20, 2011)

Vanilla with Patchouli?


----------



## Relle (Mar 20, 2011)

Sandlewood with Orange.

Colours - purple, orange, pink, yellow swirl.


----------



## newbie (Mar 20, 2011)

The theme almost demands something with patchouli in it. And the rainbow hippie theme pretty much dictates that you try Amanda's rainbow tie-die soap technique she just posted! 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23717

The fates have said it must be so, clearly!!!


----------



## Martin (Mar 20, 2011)

Newbie- I was thinking the same thing, but don't know if I am ready for that.


----------



## newbie (Mar 20, 2011)

You could practice with a couple small batches- it may not be too bad! Do you have a slab mold? You could even try with even a quarter of the normal batch size, so the soap is just 1/4 inch deep, just to get the hang of pouring like that.

Even without, a nice swirl would be good for the guest soaps. You can't go wrong with a nice swirl. 

Bill posted this patchouli recipe- could also be worth a go.


"I've been a huge fan of Patchouli most of my life (nope, not a hippie). It is best to blend Patchouli Essential oil with others. I have tried many, many FO's and EO's, but the best I have come up with is a blend below. 

The Patchouli really comes out, and the other scents are not detectable. I have used an earthy Sandlewood as well as Frankincense in place of Sassafras successfully. 

4 Tsp Rosewood Essential Oil 
3 Tsp Patchouli Essential Oil 
3 Tsp Geranium Essential Oil 
2 Tsp Cedarwood Essential Oil 
2 Tsp Sassafras Essential Oil 

Mix, store in a Amber Bottle for 12 days to cure and Viola! Best Patchouli Ever! 

Bill Zehnpfennig, Hobbes 7718 @aol.com"


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sassafras oil is high in safrole (80-90%) which is banned by the FDA because it is carcinogenic (cancer causing) and even a small quantity can cause problems.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2011)

What about orange clove? You could add a dash of patchouli for obvious reasons.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a wonderful blend that is easy and will make you swoon:

4 parts citrus EO to 1 part clove to 1 part patchouli to 1 part cedarwood (or sandalwood or any wood of your choice)

Other good patch blends are patch & mint at 1:1, patch & lemongrass, any citrus or citrus blend and patch.

If you want to use herbal/natural colorants, I'd recommend colored clays, or oils infused with annatto, paprika or pureed carrot for orange, alkanet for blue/purple (tending towards mauve) or nettle/comfrey/parsley for green.  Specks of herbs in your soap will turn brown.  Lavender flowers will look like little mouse turds.  Just sayin' !

Good luck!


----------



## Martin (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and info. I have never used patch before does it discolor?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 21, 2011)

judy, that sounds fantastic! I LOVE cedar!


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2011)

ESSENTIAL OILS
Cardamom   1    
Cinnamon Leaf   1    
Clove Bud   1    
Ginger   2


----------



## honor435 (Mar 22, 2011)

does it have to be eo? NG has one called flower child, perfect hippie soap fo!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> ESSENTIAL OILS
> Cardamom   1
> Cinnamon Leaf   1
> Clove Bud   1
> Ginger   2


That looks like a nice blend, but boy, will it accelerate trace due to the spice oils.


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2011)

I have used a blend very similar to this one called Ginger Cookie Blend, never had any trouble getting it in the mold.  I always use the fully  recommended amount of water.  I suppose if you were pouring in individual molds you would want to start pouring at thin trace.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if you want to use EOs only, but I really like Peak's Nag Champa FO...kind of fits with the hippie rainbow!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 24, 2011)

I blend patchouli, oakmoss, sw. orange and sandalwood. It would be a good blend for a hippie theme, and I'd use the basic rainbow colors to swirl. Do let us know what you decide on, and post some pics.


----------



## Eddie2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Even I have same question about using patch. We were planning to use it for wedding favors but couldn’t decide if we should be using it or not as I have heard that it might leave color. Any views/suggestions?


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 10, 2014)

This ex-hippie says it's gotta be patchouli!  No other fragrance represents that era as well as patch. The soaps don't have to reek of it, a light whiff would be enough to recall the good old days.


----------

